# Goldtip press annoucement about nocks "Please read"



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Says alot about a company that comes out tells its customers whats going instead of trying to cover it up. Another reason Goldtip is my arrow company of choice. A big thumbs up to Goldtip and their customer service.


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

X 2 on that Chad. Great Arrow and Company IMHO


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

I got about 3 Dozen pin nocks I'll send em cause after having 3 blow up on me I'll never shoot em again!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Many times on pin nocks that aren't checked regularly may have been slaped and have cracks making them prone to blowing up. Too, regular pin nocks aren't recommended for bows like the monster or maybe the omen. Thats why they come out with the hd pins. If you don't want your pin nocks you can send them to me I'll pay the shipping.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Many of us have been shooting these arrows and nocks for years. Many of the best in archery shoot them with great success.

Goldtip has made an excellant name for themself in tournament archery.
DB


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

okarcher said:


> Many times on pin nocks that aren't checked regularly may have been slaped and have cracks making them prone to blowing up. Too, regular pin nocks aren't recommended for bows like the monster or maybe the omen. Thats why they come out with the hd pins. If you don't want your pin nocks you can send them to me I'll pay the shipping.


ANY high energy bow like those mentioned in the above post will require HD pin nocks. I would also highly recommend them on the EVO, AXE 6 and AXE 7 from personal experience. There are other bows by other manufacturers that should use them as well. Better to be safe.


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

Wha, Wha.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

S Triplet said:


> What about the $114 worth of damage one of your nocks did to my bow?



What do you want me to say! Im just the messenger and not the owner of Goldtip. Although they did post on this in the general section. Maybe you should ask him! I do believe in the products at Goldtip and understand any nock can get hit, you see tight group pictures here all the time.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

S Triplet said:


> What about the $114 worth of damage one of your nocks did to my bow?


Hay Guys and Gals,
Cody here from Gold Tip- I wanted to give a quick response to a couple of questions you might have. We have only had a small percentage of nock failures but as a safety precaution and to help maintain confidence in Gold Tip we will take care of anyone who has a concern or question about their current nocks. The nocks in question are the GT nocks, HD pin nocks, accu-lite nocks, and the Accu-tough nocks for the Kinetic's. I can assure everyone that we are working night and day to resolve this issue and please dont hesitate to contact us. My personal email is [email protected] or you can reach us at [email protected]. I also want to thank all of you for sticking by us and giving a voice of support. 
Thanks CP

AT name and link

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=7816


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Yep I used to use them now I only use Bohning. Where did they get 1 in a thousand when the 3 packs I had each nock didnt last 3 shots on my Elite judge. and yes thy where on the string.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

148p&y said:


> Yep I used to use them now I only use Bohning. Where did they get 1 in a thousand when the 3 packs I had each nock didnt last 3 shots on my Elite judge. and yes thy where on the string.


The reported failure rate is 1 in a 1000 but that doesnt mean if you take a bag of 1000 nocks 1 will fail. The material issue would cause thousands to be just fine and then a "Batch" would be bad causing clusters of failures. Either way Tom & Gold Tip are taking care of the issue as they should be. Contact them and they will take care of you at no charge. It took time to complete the investigation. Gold Tip moved very aggressively to fix the problem.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

S Triplet said:


> What about the $114 worth of damage one of your nocks did to my bow?



Daniel Boone is a staff shooter for Gold Tip and was simply trying to get the word out that Gold Tip was actively working to resolve the issue. If you have any issues please contact Gold Tip at [email protected] or by phone at 801-229-1666, or 800-551-0541 between 7:30 am and 4:30 pm MT.


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank goodness they did something about the nocks I was about sick and tired of buying dozens and dozens of nocks because they kept breaking.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

At least Gold Tip is trying to fix the problem and replace the bad nocks.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bigGP said:


> Daniel Boone is a staff shooter for Gold Tip and was simply trying to get the word out that Gold Tip was actively working to resolve the issue. If you have any issues please contact Gold Tip at [email protected] or by phone at 801-229-1666, or 800-551-0541 between 7:30 am and 4:30 pm MT.


Posted the same message and several different forums. Hoping it helps others.
DB


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

I think the only problem I have seen is when they get hit in the back in and dont get checked, but that could happen to alot of nocks out there. my opinion is that gold tip builds the best arrow and components you can buy, and for a company to come out and say that theres a problem and we will fix it, says alot. and if you dont want your nocks please send them to me.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

S Triplet said:


> I use the gold tip Pro 22 arrows and love them. but would not shoot the Gold tip nocks if they were given to me.
> I would not normally bring this up on a public forum. But, I had around with Tim Gillingham from GT, sent the broken nocks to him, send pictures about this issue, after a nock split as I release my bow and my bow blew up. Split the nock right down the center..It was a brand new a GT nock. Out of a package of a dozen new nocks , 6 were as brittle as hard candy.
> I felt gold tip should have paid for the damages, instead, Tim sent me 4 dozen nocks that I will never use and a junky gold tip hat that I will never wear. And just wrote me off!


I am going to have to say something. First off you know that things can happen with shooting a bow. I don't know how you can blame a nock for $114 supposed dollars of damage to your bow. ALL nocks can and do fail so to say well they owe you repairs to your bow, is just like saying that your d loop busted because supposedly bcy had some issues with their fibers. 

Archery is a shooting sport and all and everything we do to it can have ill effects. Things are to be taking in precaution when it comes to this sport. 

I do commend Gold Tip for taking a initiative in trying to stop the problem. 

This coming from a person(me) that shoots a competitors product in arrows and nocks. 

One more thing.
Towards bring someone's name into it was not very called for. The person does what he can do. He is not the owner and im pretty sure he has people that he answers to there.


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

Where are the nocks made? 

Hhhmmmm, A few other questions have been answered by this thread I had as well. 

Kudos for GT standing by their products.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I think Tim has been the fall guy as well. One thing I know is Tim very passionate about Goldtip arrows but he not the owner.

The buck stops with the owner and this is a right step in the direction of correcting a problem. Goldtip has always shown me there a 
stand up company in this very tough market.
DB


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I have had it happen to me about 4 years ago and still feel as bhtr3D. I wasn't happy about it but I also know stuff happens small parts fail from time to time. Just how things go. I've had sight pins come loose and cost me a gold metal blackbuck but I wasn't calling the sight company to pay for my hunt because their sight pins vibrated loose on my bow when I shot it. I understand your upset and for good reason just don't see your logic behing wanting goldtip to pay for damages to your bow.


----------



## J Brady (Jan 3, 2009)

Why did it take Gold Tip so long to realize they had a problem with their nocks? I had 3 or 4 nocks blow up on me last year. I have been using these arrows for about 8 years. After reading on here about other people having the same problem, I switched to another arrow brand.
'


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I can understand it. But, it really depends on circumstances. Just like all the red eye peep issues. They knew their peeps were cutting strings and paid for new ones.


----------



## TC Obsessed (Apr 15, 2009)

S Triplet said:


> I use the gold tip Pro 22 arrows and love them. but would not shoot the Gold tip nocks if they were given to me.
> I would not normally bring this up on a public forum. But, I had around with Tim Gillingham from GT, sent the broken nocks to him, send pictures about this issue, after a nock split as I release my bow and my bow blew up. Split the nock right down the center..It was a brand new a GT nock. Out of a package of a dozen new nocks , 6 were as brittle as hard candy.
> I felt gold tip should have paid for the damages, instead, Tim sent me 4 dozen nocks that I will never use and a junky gold tip hat that I will never wear. And just wrote me off!



I had the exact same issues back in 2009 on some brand new GT Pros that came with the factory white nocks. They developed a crack straight down the middle after a few shots, and often the tips of the nock would break off when the arrow impacted the target. I lucked out and never had one fail on my Monster during a shot. I tested them with pliers and they were indeed brittle like hard candy. I did contact GT and they wanted the nocks for analysis, and offered to replace them, but I didn't want more of the same, so I just bought some Easton Supernocks, which IMHO are the best nocks in existence. Problem solved! I suspect it was just a plastics engineering issue, such as GT used a low grade polycarbonate or PCABS, when they probably should use a nylon, PBT, or POM like delrin. And the hollowed out/skeletonized geometry might help save 1 or two grams, but it increases stress and reduces cross section. Just my two cents, I'm not griping.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

I had several HD pin nocks break on my 22's off my carbon Plus, and replaced them with bohning nocks, before something bad happened. It seems to be something with the type of plastic. It is too hard and has no give, they just crack easy.. I love my gt 22's, and glad there is something being done about the brittle nocks.
Ive seen it on my xt's too. you can break them by simply pressing them together.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

stand up company to bring out in the open, another reason I shoot gold tip, has this issue been cleared up what nocks to get in pin nock?


----------



## busted gonad (Aug 7, 2011)

i just had my 3rd one break in 2 weeks! i have emailed gold tip and it will be interesting to see how they handle it.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

I have emailed and called them left several messages with the rep for my area and I have yet to get a response


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

supertechy said:


> I have emailed and called them left several messages with the rep for my area and I have yet to get a response


[email protected] or by phone at 801-229-1666, or 800-551-0541


----------

